# String als Parameter übergeben.



## AcidiouS (29. Jun 2005)

hi,

hab da noch eine frage...^^

nämlich:

kann ich mit  diesem html command : 
	
	
	
	





```
<PARAM NAME="Weapons" VALUE=0>
```
 eigentlich auch strings übergeben?

wenn ja, wie lese ich das dann ein?...ich kenn nämlich nur den: 
	
	
	
	





```
wpns=Integer.parseInt(getParameter("Weapons"));
```

nur wäre es von wesentlich mehr vorteil, wenn ich da texte übergeben könnte....^^

bitte um hilfe, bzw rat...

grüsse


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jun 2005)

getParameter ("Weapons") is doch der String, den wandelst du doch mit dem parse Zeug sogar extra aus String in int um ???:L


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2005)

jo, schon klar....

nur hab ichs mal so versucht:
	
	
	
	





```
wpns=getParameter("Weapons");

nur lässt er mir da schonmal das kompilieren nicht zu....^^

hab mal versucht, als VALUE: test einzulesen, weils ja eben gehen müsste....
```


----------



## AcidiouS (29. Jun 2005)

okay, sry...

prob gefunden...

hab die variable als int erzeugt, und den parameter als string übergeben...mein fehler...


----------

